# Paperwhite vs Voyage



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

other than the price difference, what is the major difference between the Voyage and Paperwhite

Full Disclosure: I already have a KindleFire 6", Paperwhite and a Basic Kindle but I have to have all the smaller Kindles (slightly obsessed)!!! 

I'll most likely buy the Voyage when they lower the price!!!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

In addition to price, here are the differences that I'm aware of:



Resolution:
Controls:
Weight:
Size: Paperwhite
212 ppi
touchscreen
1 oz. heavier
 6.7" x 4.6" x 0.36"
 Voyage
300 ppi
touchscreen + PagePress (haptic page-turn button)
1 oz. lighter
6.4" x 4.5" x 0.30"


Although they both have built-in front lighting, the Voyage also has an adaptive light sensor, which automatically adjusts the brightness of the display based on your environment.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Ha ha ha.  I can relate.  I like reading on a different Kindle everytime I start a new book, and it keeps my train reading fun, so I rotate the following:  Basic kindle (5 - black), PW (first edition), Kindle keyboard, Touch, and the Voyage.  Granted, I don't technically own them all - I gifted one to my daughter, one to my son and one to my Dad, but we all rotate, just so that we get the semblance of having new books all the time.  Covers are either Oberons or the official lighted cases.  Funny how none of the k's show wear since we take very good care of them.

My favorite is still the kindle keyboard as far as holding the Kindle and page turns are concerned.  But to your queston, between Voyage and PW, Voyage is just higher end, better lighting, and for me, whiter pages, smoother fonts (you won't believe how much better publisher fonts turn out using the Voyage!), better screen (flat and matte), pseudo page turn "flat" buttons (you just depress sections where the page turn buttons normally are).  Since you like collecting, I'd say go for it.  It's part of the fun!  Maybe do the payment plan - the monthly payments aren't heavy at all.  Not sure if still offered but the mods may know.  And just try your best to borrow from the library first until you are fully paid up!  Then you can resume your normal budget on book purchases.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> In addition to price, here are the differences that I'm aware of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pretty much sums it up. For me personally, none of these aspects - even put together - was worth the massive price hike. Size/weight doesn't matter to me, the PW is more than small and light enough. Auto adjust lightening actually annoys me sometimes so no benefit there. Page turn "buttons" and slightly higher resolution might be nice but are they really worth $80 more? Not for me.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> In addition to price, here are the differences that I'm aware of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to add to this...
1. The flush bezel
2. Great Amazon Limited Edition Leather cover!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, and not to argue, exactly,   but


CAR said:


> 1. The flush bezel


This doesn't really matter to me. In fact, if I'm being completely honest, I probably prefer the small lip as is on the PW. But it's a very minor thing to me. Still, it's probably all just personal preference. 



> 2. Great Amazon Limited Edition Leather cover!


I just feel like that's way too expensive for what it is!  AND, it's not a style I prefer. But I did get this fintie cover:



and I'm really _really_ happy with it. Possibly the nicest cover I've had since my Oberon on my Original First Gen Kindle.

They have similar ones for the PW and basic kindle.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

history_lover said:


> That pretty much sums it up. For me personally, none of these aspects - even put together - was worth the massive price hike. Size/weight doesn't matter to me, the PW is more than small and light enough. Auto adjust lightening actually annoys me sometimes so no benefit there. Page turn "buttons" and slightly higher resolution might be nice but are they really worth $80 more? Not for me.


Dittos. I really liked the page turn button on my K2, but not for another $80.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

I am going to make a prediction.  The next major Voyage software update will include at least one font, that will not be on the PW.  The higher resolution screen on the Voyage, will be the reason for the difference.  We have already seen a hint for this, with the extra Bookerly font added to the Fires.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

CAR said:


> I am going to make a prediction. The next major Voyage software update will include at least one font, that will not be on the PW. The higher resolution screen on the Voyage, will be the reason for the difference. We have already seen a hint for this, with the extra Bookerly font added to the Fires.


Still not worth $80 extra in my opinion.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Still not worth $80 extra in my opinion.


I can understand that. My wife has no interest in a Voyage. She loves her Paperwhite


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

For me, the differences are absolutely worth the extra $80. When the screen is too bright for the area it bothers me a lot. I really like page buttons. I'm a perfectionist about my screen and would always pick out the stuff around the edges. The resolution is awesome and I can easily see the differences.

And I can see why for some people it's really not worth the extra cost. For some people I'd just recommend a baby kindle, for others, I'd recommend a paperwhite. I personally love my voyage, and think its worth without question the difference in price. And really, its still not much over half the cost of my first kindle.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Voyage doesn't run any of the preexisting active content.  I'm addicted to a word game.  

Elaine 
Oklahoma


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ElaineOK said:


> Voyage doesn't run any of the preexisting active content. I'm addicted to a word game.
> 
> Elaine
> Oklahoma


That's true . . . . I seem to recall someone reporting that they'd asked about that and were told that active content is expected to be supported in a future update.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Voyage & PW owner. In terms of "worth it," I think it's worth it to buy a Voyage as a new purchase over a PW if you're a hardcore reader, but it's not worth it to upgrade if you already have a PW.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm trying to decide between the voyager and the paper white too. I have several kindle, but I want one with the back lighting because I'm finding that reading on my many tablets is hurting my eyes. I'm addicted to gadgets lol, so one more won't hurt. Is the voyager worth the price difference? It seems like there isn't a big difference between it and the pw. For those who have both, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmykindle3 said:


> I'm trying to decide between the voyager and the paper white too. I have several kindle, but I want one with the back lighting because I'm finding that reading on my many tablets is hurting my eyes. I'm addicted to gadgets lol, so one more won't hurt. Is the voyager worth the price difference? It seems like there isn't a big difference between it and the pw. For those who have both, what are your thoughts?


To clarify: the PW and Voyage do NOT have backlighting. They have a lighting system that, effectively, 'front lights' the screen. So what comes to your eyes is still reflected from the screen -- just as if you had a light next to you. It's easier on one's eyes, in general, precisely because of that: unlike laptops and tablets where the light source is behind the screen shining toward you.

I'd say the difference between the first PW, from 2012 and the Voyage is significant. The difference is slightly less between the Voyage and the PW released in 2013. The current PW is essentially the same device.

The price difference is for the 'buttons', smooth screen/bezel transition, and auto adjusting light.

I had the first 2012 PW and upgraded to the 2013 PW when it came out. I upgraded to the Voyage and kept the 2013 PW as my back up. The Voyage screen is marginally better; I like how the light adjusts and the ability to turn pages with just a slight squeeze, and it's much lighter in weight. If money is an issue, you can't go wrong withe the PW. If you can afford to splurge, go for the Voyage.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks. Wasn't sure what the lighting was called LOL but I do know my tablets hurt my eyes at night and I don't like those lights attached to my kindle touch. I'm going to go to best buy today and try to compare them. I was thinking it would be better to get the latest version. Thanks for the input. The fire hd 6 is also on sale, I may take a look at that too, and trade in my original fire (1st gen).


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

The fire is still a tablet, it will have back lit lcds like any other tablet. The e-ink displays on the kindles are a completely different tech and far far easier on the eyes.

I will also tout the greater resolution of the Voyage screen. I find it a lot more readable and for the first time switched to a different font from Caecilla


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yep, I know the fire is still a tablet. I was just saying I was replacing my old one. I got off topic lol 
I'm still looking at the voyager for strictly reading. I was just trying to decide if I should get the paper white or voyager. The pw in the store wasn't working properly, so I only got to try out the voyager.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Can you download books from other sites onto the voyager or paperwhite? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ct85711 (Jan 25, 2015)

yes, you can side-load books on to the voyage and paperwhite.  You can use amazon's program to do it (I haven't used, just seen it mentioned several times), manualy transfer it over, use like calibre to transfer books over to the kindle, or even possibly even send it to your kindle's email address and amazon will ad it to the device.  I usually do options 2 and 3 myself.  Options 1-3, requires you to connect your device to your computer (i.e plugin the cord that came with the device).

The biggest thing to be sure of, is that the Kindles uses the mobi format, not the epub.  If you use calibre, it does have support to convert between several formats, and supposedly amazon's mail loading can convert too (untested on that).  You can also use pdf's, but I never did care for how they turn out on the kindle.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

ct85711 said:


> The biggest thing to be sure of, is that the Kindles uses the mobi format, not the epub. If you use calibre, it does have support to convert between several formats, and supposedly amazon's mail loading can convert too (untested on that).


It works, you just attach the file and put "convert" in the subject header. In fact, whenever I've tried to send mobi files without putting convert in the header, they don't work. I still have to title the email Convert for it to work, even with mobi.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ct85711 said:


> yes, you can side-load books on to the voyage and paperwhite. You can use amazon's program to do it (I haven't used, just seen it mentioned several times), manualy transfer it over, use like calibre to transfer books over to the kindle, or even possibly even send it to your kindle's email address and amazon will ad it to the device. I usually do options 2 and 3 myself. Options 1-3, requires you to connect your device to your computer (i.e plugin the cord that came with the device).
> 
> The biggest thing to be sure of, is that the Kindles uses the mobi format, not the epub. If you use calibre, it does have support to convert between several formats, and supposedly amazon's mail loading can convert too (untested on that). You can also use pdf's, but I never did care for how they turn out on the kindle.


"Amazon's program" . . by which I assume you mean "Send to Kindle" . . . does NOT require you to physically connect your kindle to your computer. You download the program and install it on your computer. You set it up with your Amazon credentials. Then, when you have a compatible file type, you 'right click' on it and one of the options will be Send to Kindle. You can specify the Title and Author and set it to be archived or not at Amazon. It'll be sent wirelessly to your device. Shows up in seconds.

You can manuallly transfer -- what people usually mean when they say 'side load' -- by indicating at purchase that you'll do so. Then it downloads to your computer, you connect your device with a USB cord, and copy it to the 'documents' folder.

Calibre is a third party program . . . I don't use it but those who do like it because they can better organize their books. I believe you can transfer either via physical connection or wirelessly with the current versions. Not sure what the set up entails.

Emailing is also easy -- but Send to Kindle is easier. To email you need to know the kindle's email address, and you need to be sure the address you're sending from is approved. You can check those those things via Manage Your Content and Devices at Amazon . . . the settings tab.

Send to kindle will convert ePub, I believe, but most major sites have books in .mobi or .prc which are natively compatible for Kindle.

PDFs are very much NON-Optimal -- unless it's a PDF that was originallly formatted for a page about the size of a kindle screen.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Keep in mind that if a book has DRM, you would have to break the DRM in order to sideload into your kindle, regardless of whether you use Calibre or the mail to kindle options. That's not hard to do, but it is an additional step.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sarah Aubrey said:


> Keep in mind that if a book has DRM, you would have to break the DRM in order to sideload into your kindle, regardless of whether you use Calibre or the mail to kindle options. That's not hard to do, but it is an additional step.


And generally against Terms of Service you would have agreed to when buying the book. . . . . just a thing to think about if you want to go that route.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have not had any luck sending AZW3 files using Send to Kindle or emailing them.  I get a message back saying it can't send that format.  Those I have to sideload using Calibre (or whatever) - via wifi if it's just one book and I'm at home, or by USB if it's several books.  (I prefer AZW3 because I can embed a font into those books & access that as the "Publisher's Font" on my PW2.)


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I have not had any luck sending AZW3 files using Send to Kindle or emailing them. I get a message back saying it can't send that format. Those I have to sideload using Calibre (or whatever) - via wifi if it's just one book and I'm at home, or by USB if it's several books. (I prefer AZW3 because I can embed a font into those books & access that as the "Publisher's Font" on my PW2.)


Try putting "convert" in the email title. Like I say, Kindle is supposed to support mobi as well but whenever I try to email mobi files, it bounces back saying I can't send that format. I put "convert" in the email title and it works perfectly - so maybe the same is true for AZW3.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Thing is, what does it convert to?  If it's mobi that doesn't help me. I should probably try it though, just to see if my fonts hold. But emailing is my least favorite way to get books from computer to my own Kindle - I only use it to get them to my daughter's Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I'm not understanding the problem. 

.mobi and .prc all can be read on kindles without any conversion.

My experience using both emailing and, more recently and more often, Send to Kindle, is that the resulting files display just fine and all the kindle functionality is retained.  I've almost never used the USB transfer method because, to me, it seems like more work, and I'm almost as lazy as Betsy. 

The ONLY times I've not had successful results wirelessly is when the original file is a PDF . . . in that case, StK doesn't work to convert to kindle format -- it just sends it as PDF which usually means that it displays way too small as the original file is almost always designed for a standard sheet of paper. You MUST use the emailing with 'convert' in the subject. And, even then, results are often not the best.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

You can embed fonts in mobis. 

Not an opinion: I'm dead certain of that because Vellum does it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sarah Aubrey said:


> You can embed fonts in mobis.
> 
> Not an opinion: I'm dead certain of that because Vellum does it.


You'll get no argument from me.  I don't "make" ebooks -- I let other people do that and I just read 'em on my kindle.  It's just that I've never had any issues with the way files I've gotten from 'not Amazon' have displayed when using Send to Kindle.

I do have an opinion on embedded fonts, though: I'm not a fan if they're locked to where I can't use my preferred font on my device.


----------



## Tia K (Sep 28, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess I'm not understanding the problem.
> 
> .mobi and .prc all can be read on kindles without any conversion.
> 
> ...


Yes exactly. Why need to convert at all? To change fonts? Kindles can read them out of the box.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess I'm not understanding the problem.
> 
> .mobi and .prc all can be read on kindles without any conversion.


Yes but every time I email a mobi, it bounces back to me. If I put "convert" in the title, it works. The same mobi files will side load without a problem. The email system just doesn't seem to like it - for me, anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> Yes but every time I email a mobi, it bounces back to me. If I put "convert" in the title, it works. The same mobi files will side load without a problem. The email system just doesn't seem to like it - for me, anyway.


Have you tried Send to Kindle?

That is weird behavior, though . . . I can't say it's a problem I've ever noticed. But I mostly don't email since they made StK available. And I don't even use it that often as I get most of my reading material from Amazon.

I _have_ had a glitch with the StK plug-in for Firefox. It was working fine for a while and then just stopped. I removed it, re-installed it -- it just will no longer capture a page and send it to my kindle via a browser button. I _can_ still use it by accessing it via the print option -- it's listed as an option -- but then it automatically makes the page a PDF, which doesn't work on my kindles. If it's something fairly long I want to read later, I end up doing a copy and paste into a word doc and then use StK to send that from my computer. I should probably bring the problem to the attention of the Zon, but, really, it's such a minor thing I haven't bothered. Besides, it's still working on my other computer -- running Firefox!  Weird.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Meemo said:


> I have not had any luck sending AZW3 files using Send to Kindle or emailing them. I get a message back saying it can't send that format. Those I have to sideload using Calibre (or whatever) - via wifi if it's just one book and I'm at home, or by USB if it's several books. (I prefer AZW3 because I can embed a font into those books & access that as the "Publisher's Font" on my PW2.)


You can't send AZW3 that way. You have to side load AZW3 over USB.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

The voyage must be pretty popular, our best buy store still doesn't have any.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have you tried Send to Kindle?


No I started using Calibre to send them and that seems to work, but I don't understand why because it's sending the same file to the same Kindle email address. I don't use it often anyway though so it's not a big deal - most of my non-Amazon books come from NetGalley which has it's own "Send to Kindle" button.


----------



## ct85711 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have yet to see my BestBuy actually carry a voyage instock, only the demo unit with empty spots for it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sarah Aubrey said:


> You can embed fonts in mobis.
> 
> Not an opinion: I'm dead certain of that because Vellum does it.


I'll have to try it - when I first saw that the PW could pick up embedded fonts the directions were to convert to AZW3, so I probably just assumed it only worked for AZW3 and not mobi.



booklover888 said:


> You can't send AZW3 that way. You have to side load AZW3 over USB.


Or by wifi if I'm pulling from Calibre and it's only one or two books. I do wonder why they have that restriction on Send to Kindle and email to Kindle, though.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've tried using send to kindle , and I keep getting an email back saying there is a problem. I've called amazon, but nothing they tell me seems to work. I tried on all my kindle ereaders, didn't work, not even side loading. Sadly, when I used my old NOOK, it worked, no problems 
I'm going to try again tomorrow and see if amazon can help me figure out the problem, otherwise I guess I will have to take this new device back and get a nook glow light  really wanted to stay with my kindles. Was trying to get rid of the nook.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmykindle3 said:


> I've tried using send to kindle , and I keep getting an email back saying there is a problem. I've called amazon, but nothing they tell me seems to work. I tried on all my kindle ereaders, didn't work, not even side loading. Sadly, when I used my old NOOK, it worked, no problems
> I'm going to try again tomorrow and see if amazon can help me figure out the problem, otherwise I guess I will have to take this new device back and get a nook glow light  really wanted to stay with my kindles. Was trying to get rid of the nook.


I'm confused. I think it's a lack of clarity in how I'm understanding the words people are using. Here's how my brain thinks. 

"Send to Kindle", as I think of it, is a specific 'applet' that you can get from Amazon. You set it up on your computer and it adds an option to the 'right click' menu (at least on PC, not sure how it works on Mac). That option lets you send the file you've right clicked on directly to your kindle, via Amazon.

It would not work with a nook, because it only works with Amazon devices. Though, it DOES work if you have the Kindle app installed on your android or apple tablet or phone -- in other words, those devices become choices you can send files to. (Not sure about a nook tablet -- if you can get the kindle app from Amazon or Google play it should be no different to any other tablet.)

And, in my mind, 'side-loading' is a completely different procedure involving physically connecting your kindle to the computer via USB and copying the file over that way. The key to it is to put the file in question into the correct folder ("documents" I believe) -- and it has to be a file type Kindle can read, and have no sort of copy protection. Otherwise you can copy/load the file, and might even see it on the home page, but the kindle won't be able to open it.

"Send to Kindle" works with more file types since it does a basic conversion -- which are explained on the Send to Kindle download page.

Amazon does also include directions for sending files by email on the linked page. . . . Perhaps that's the method you're trying to use and it's not working? The things to remember are: you must first know your kindle email address, which you can find via the 'settings' tab (rightmost of the three) at "Manage Your Content and Devices". To find the addresses, scroll down to 'Personal Document Settings'. Default email addresses are based on your Amazon email address with an underscore and a number behind it if you have multiple devices. You can also change the email address if you like to make it easier to remember which is for which device.

Also, you may ONLY send files from a previously approved address -- this is to prevent people from spamming your kindle. If you scroll a little further past the kindle email addresses, you'll see an "Approved Personal Document email list." Be sure the email you're sending from is on that list.

Since they developed the Send to Kindle applet, I've not used direct email much, but I can say the only times I had problems it was absolutely user error.  Usually, I'd sent from the wrong email address -- I have several -- some of which are specific use only -- and I hadn't paid attention to which one I was sending from. One time I'd simply forwarded an email that had a lot of info: that didn't work because the file has to be _attached_ and has to be a compatible file type -- that list is available if you click 'learn more' and includes

Microsoft Word (.DOC, .DOCX)
HTML (.HTML, .HTM)
RTF (.RTF)
Text (.TXT)
Kindle Format (.MOBI, .AZW)
PDF (.PDF)

as well as some image file types. If you try to send something not one of these types, ePub for instance,* it won't work. And anything that has any sort of DRM won't go. And I suspect there is a maximum file size, but can't find right now what that might be.

If you're still having problems, it would be best to contact KINDLE customer support, rather than the general Amazon customer support. You're more likely to find someone who can help you. I usually go to the help pages and click 'contact me' and they call within a minute.

Oh, one other should-be-obvious thing that might be making it appear to not work: the wireless has to be on.  At least once when it didn't work, it turned out that was the problem. I've also found that toggling wireless off and then on, and/or restarting the kindle often clears up any stray bits and bytes and often if files weren't coming before, doing one or both of those things clears the problem. 

Good luck getting it sorted . . . . . sorry you're having trouble. 

*ePub is not listed as a compatible file type for conversion, but it seems to me some have said they've used StK to send such files. I have personally used StK to send .prc files, which is also not listed but is basically .mobi, I believe.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm confused. I think it's a lack of clarity in how I'm understanding the words people are using. Here's how my brain thinks.
> 
> "Send to Kindle", as I think of it, is a specific 'applet' that you can get from Amazon. You set it up on your computer and it adds an option to the 'right click' menu (at least on PC, not sure how it works on Mac). That option lets you send the file you've right clicked on directly to your kindle, via Amazon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I did speak with amazon kindle support. And followed all their steps. My email is the correct email, the one associated with my kindle, and my amazon account, all the same. I also know my kindle email name, all of that was fine. I guess the problem is that the files are either ePub, or drm. They are coming from Adobe digital editions, or out of overdrive (acsm or something like that). The kindle support person said it could be done and should work, he wasn't sure why it wasn't. I wasn't using the send to kindle applet, I was trying to just email it, he said that should work too.

The nook accepts these files through Adobe, which is why I was able to use it.

I'm going to give it another shot today, and see what happens.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Tia K said:


> Yes exactly. Why need to convert at all? To change fonts? Kindles can read them out of the box.


To get the font I want, which isn't one of the choices that comes on the Kindles. The Kindle can read other fonts if they're there to be read. My aging eyes prefer a bolder font than any of the preloaded ones.



Sarah Aubrey said:


> You can embed fonts in mobis.
> 
> Not an opinion: I'm dead certain of that because Vellum does it.


Tried it last night. Embedded my preferred font in a book and converted to mobi. Sent to my PW2 using Send to Kindle. Showed up just fine, but there's no "Publisher's Font" choice, which is where "my" font should show up. So now I know for sure that's why the directions I'd read said to convert to AZW3. I'll just continue using USB or wifi to get my AZW3 conversions to my Kindle.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmykindle3 said:


> Thanks for the tips. I did speak with amazon kindle support. And followed all their steps. My email is the correct email, the one associated with my kindle, and my amazon account, all the same. I also know my kindle email name, all of that was fine. I guess the problem is that the files are either ePub, or drm. They are coming from Adobe digital editions, or out of overdrive (acsm or something like that). The kindle support person said it could be done and should work, he wasn't sure why it wasn't. I wasn't using the send to kindle applet, I was trying to just email it, he said that should work too.
> 
> The nook accepts these files through Adobe, which is why I was able to use it.
> 
> I'm going to give it another shot today, and see what happens.


Amazon won't convert ePubs to Kindle format. Now if you have a Fire you can read Overdrive books in the Overdrive app, and Nook books in either the Nook app or in a third party app like Aldiko (you just need to add your Adobe ID info to authorize it in Settings). But if you want to read on an eInk reader you'll need that Nook (unless you want to do naughty things to your books).


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

If it doesn't have DRM you could also convert it with a third party conversion program like calibre, then use the mobi file on your kindle.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's coming from Adobe Digital Editions or Overdrive, it's almost certainly DRMed. There are a few Overdrive ePubs that aren't DRMed (labeled as "Open ePub) but most are.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Calibre strips embedded fonts if you convert to mobi.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sarah Aubrey said:


> Calibre strips embedded fonts if you convert to mobi.


Sorry - I misspoke - I (supposedly) embedded the font as part of the conversion process from ePub to mobi. Bottom line, when I convert a book using Calibre, it needs to be converted to AZW3 if I want to see my preferred font as the Publisher's Font on my PW2. And I'm fine with that.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow! All this is way over my head! I'm lazy, just use my nook glowlight for nook books and Kindle for Kindle ebooks... Although lately I've been using my tablet (Nexus 7, 2013) for nook books so as to carry less devices... 

But to answer the question the op has asked, I recently upgraded from my Paperwhite 2013 to the Voyage. Actually I believe it was two days ago that my Voyage got here by UPS. It feels like longer because I've been reading pretty much non-stop for that time. I love the Voyage!!! I got it with the gray origami case ($44). Its the wifi only one ($199)... I'm glad I got it because I read a lot at least IMO, so why not go with the best possible device? I should mention that I also loved the PW. But now with the Voyage I'm using pagepress, enjoying the sharper text and the flat screen/bezel and I do find the light to be more uniform.... 

The Voyage is expensive for an ereader, no question. But is it worth every penny? I'd have to say yes.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I rarely used my paperwhite, but I have the Voyage now and it is the best e-reader ever in my opinion.  I just ordered the leather case for it, but it has a long time until it arrives.  

I think my favorite thing is the light and the sharpness of the text.  

I'm a weirdo and just ordered another voyage...one for upstairs and one for downstairs!


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

jaspertyler said:


> I rarely used my paperwhite, but I have the Voyage now and it is the best e-reader ever in my opinion. I just ordered the leather case for it, but it has a long time until it arrives.
> 
> I think my favorite thing is the light and the sharpness of the text.
> 
> I'm a weirdo and just ordered another voyage...one for upstairs and one for downstairs!


I love

What makes the voyage so different?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmykindle3 said:


> I love
> 
> What makes the voyage so different?


It's not really different . . . . . . just better in many ways.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

The screen is uniform for one 
Seems white
Print is really clear...not pixels
It is wonderfully light (weight)
The light automatically adjusts 

SO GREAT!


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

jaspertyler said:


> The screen is uniform for one
> Seems white
> Print is really clear...not pixels
> It is wonderfully light (weight)
> ...


I totally agree with all of those points. I had a PW1 and a PW2 in the past, and wasn't really satisfied with either one. The Voyage blows them away.

Another point...much thinner! Which I like.


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> "Amazon's program" . . by which I assume you mean "Send to Kindle" . . . does NOT require you to physically connect your kindle to your computer. You download the program and install it on your computer. You set it up with your Amazon credentials. Then, when you have a compatible file type, you 'right click' on it and one of the options will be Send to Kindle. You can specify the Title and Author and set it to be archived or not at Amazon. It'll be sent wirelessly to your device. Shows up in seconds.
> 
> You can manuallly transfer -- what people usually mean when they say 'side load' -- by indicating at purchase that you'll do so. Then it downloads to your computer, you connect your device with a USB cord, and copy it to the 'documents' folder.
> 
> ...


I DID NOT KNOW THIS!! I love you guys! I always learn new things from you and you have made my life soooo much easier today! Thank you!


----------

